# [A] Defenders of Gaea @ Shattrath bietet…



## Jinnah (20. Mai 2009)

Wir, die Defenders of Gaea, bestehen nun seit ca. 2 Jahre hier auf dem Server. Wir sind eine Gilde mit erwachsenen, netten Leuten, bei der die Gemeinschaft im Vordergrund steht (Altersspektrum von 19 bis jenseits der 50 Jahre).
Unsere Hauptziele sind Spaß und Freude am Spiel, verbunden mit gleichzeitigem Raiden.
Eine Gruppe für eine spontane Hero-Ini findet sich i.d.R. auch immer. Kernonlinezeiten unser Mitglieder sind abends ab 18.00 Uhr. Der größte Teil der Mitglieder ist Level 80, Twinks auf allen Stufen sind aber vorhanden.

Jedem der Interesse hat, Teil unser Gemeinschaft zu werden, bieten wir:

- ein nettes Gildenklima
- Spiel, Spaß..aber keine Schokolade
- einen erwachsenen Umgangston
- aktives TS
- 10er Raids nach Ulduar und Naxx, sowie gelegentliche 25er Naxxraids mit unserer Partnergilde
- gerechte Lootverteilung
- kompetene Raidleitung
- Homepage mit Forum

Was wir von dir erwarten:

- ein erwachsenes Auftreten
- Teamfähigkeit
- Wiperesistenz
- keine "Ich ich ich, sonst keiner" Einstellung
- Klassenverständnis und Kritikfähigkeit


Gesucht werden derzeit primär:

DD

1 Ele Schami
1 Hunter
1 Eule

Heiler (eher sekundär derzeit)

1 Holypala
oder
1 holypriest
oder
1 Bäumchen
oder
1 Restoschami

Tanks

1 Bärchen


Unser Raidprogress:

Ulduar 10 - 12/14 (XT Hardmode, Thorim Hardmode)
PdK 10 - clear
PdoK 10 - 2/5
Ony 10 - clear
Naxx 10 - clear ^^
Maly 10 - clear

Ony 25 - clear (Server first !)
Naxx 25 - clear

25er Raids laufen allerdings nicht komplett intern.



Interesse geweckt?
Dann bewirb dich unter www.defenders-of-gaea.de,
oder whisper eines unser Mitglieder an, diese werden dich an die richtige Gesprächspartner vermitteln.


Wir freuen uns auf dich.
MfG die Defenders.


----------



## Jinnah (28. Mai 2009)

Na dann schubse ich das ganze mal wieder nach oben.


----------



## Jinnah (17. Juni 2009)

seit langem mal wieder ein push


----------



## Jinnah (26. Juni 2009)

und push


----------



## Jinnah (2. Juli 2009)

push


----------



## Jinnah (13. Juli 2009)

hoch damit


----------



## Bihar (13. Juli 2009)

Jo die DoG's sind echt spitze.

Lustig im TS ist's allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jinnah (25. Juli 2009)

ach sind wir das? ^^

na dann will ich dir mal nicht widersprechen.
/push


----------



## Jinnah (5. August 2009)

achja das ganze hier kann auch mal wieder nen schubs vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihar (7. August 2009)

Jinnah schrieb:


> na dann will ich dir mal nicht widersprechen.



Wie Du willst mir nicht wiedersprechen ? Das ist doch ÖDE !


----------



## Jinnah (13. August 2009)

und schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinnah (25. August 2009)

push


----------



## Jinnah (6. September 2009)

und wieder an dan anfang damit


----------



## Jinnah (12. September 2009)

push


----------



## Jinnah (18. September 2009)

und hoch damit


----------



## Jinnah (28. September 2009)

schubs


----------



## Jinnah (10. Oktober 2009)

push


----------



## Jinnah (19. Oktober 2009)

push


----------



## Jinnah (7. November 2009)

schubs


----------

